# Southern Ontario Canada bbq class



## csbbq (Jan 4, 2011)

The Canadian Southern BBQ Association
Is pleased to announce: The Smoking EH ! BBQ expo 2011
Featuring, Todd Johns from Pork Pullin Plowboys Feb 26-27
Join the 2009 American Royal Invitational Champion for an event that is sure to change the way you cook.  All aspects of competition cooking will be covered including chicken, pork ribs, pork shoulder, and brisket.  Fast Eddy pellet smokers will be used in the class.
For Registration Please Click:      http://canada2011.PlowboysBBQ.com
We have also booked a block of motel room in Downtown Windsor at the Windsor Travel Lodge for those that would like. $99.00 a night includes parking and a continental breakfast
Windsor Travel Lodge Downtown
33 Riverside Drive East, Windsor Ontario, On N9A 2S4
Phone#519-258-7774
Fax# 519-258-0020
Reservation Code “Canadian Southern BBQ Class “
Check on our web site: www.canadiansouthernbbq.com


----------



## csbbq (Jan 13, 2011)

Just anounced as well to the bbq class. 
The Smokin Eh ! BBQ expo 

http://canadiansouthernbbq.com/BBQ_Expo.php 

Check it out eh!


----------



## csbbq (Jan 24, 2011)

We still have some room left in the class if anybody is still interested. Not to late to sign up 

Jules


----------

